#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  IIT Bombay 2011 Admissions | Cut Offs, Ranking,Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion

## FaaDoO-Engineer

This is a thread for IIT Bombay 2011 Admissions, Cutoff Discussion,  Click here for IIT Bombay 2012 Admissions, Cutoff



Hi FaaDoOs.

This is the discussion thread for IIT Bombay 2011-2015 batch admissions. Here is some useful information:

*Admissions: IIT-JEE National Level Exam*
*Note:* IIT Bombay has traditionally been the first choice of toppers of various entrance examinations including JEE and GATE. More than 50 of the top 100 students in IITJEE, one of the toughest examination in the world, prefer IITB for their undergraduate studies.

*Undergraduate Programmes:* *B.Tech.*
Duration: 4 years
Final year project duration: 1 year
Internship: 2 months

*Dual Degree*
*(Integrated B.Tech. + M.Tech.)*
Duration: 5 years
Thesis Duration: 14 months
Internship: 2 months*Engineering Departments at IIT Bombay:*

Aerospace EngineeringChemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringComputer Science & Engineering DepartmentElectrical EngineeringMechanical EngineeringMetallurgical Engineering & Materials SciencePhysics 
*Rankings of IIT-Bombay:*

Asia Week 1999 - *IITB 6th in Asia*Asia Week 2000 - *IITB 3rd in Asia*India Today 2000 - *IITB 1st in India*Education Today 2003 - *IITB 3rd in India*
*Total No of students Passed out in 2010 (Graduate):* 537B. Tech: *319*
Dual degree (B. Tech + M. Tech): *218**Engineering Branch-wise Placement Details:*



*Department-wise Distribution of Students at IIT-B*

*B.Tech*





*Dual Degree*




*Cut Offs*
Opening Rank: AIR 1
Closing Rank: AIR 4728
Branchwise, Categorywise details available

*OVER TO YOU GUYS!!!! ASK YOUR QUERIES!!!!*





  Similar Threads: BITS Pilani Goa Campus 2011 Admissions |Cut Offs,Ranking, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion NIT Kurukshetra 2011 Admissions | Cut-Offs, Ranks,Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion NIT Durgapur 2011 Admissions | Cut-Offs, Ranks,Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion NIT Jamshedpur 2011 Admissions | Cut-Offs, Ranks,Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion NIT Jalandhar 2011 Admissions | Cut-Offs, Ranks,Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion

----------


## faadoo.nitika

This is a closed thread Click here for IIT Bombay 2012 Admissions, Cutoff

----------

